
Is Vice Media's 4.5B valuation an illusion? (Updated) - I_HALF_CATS
http://vicemediakit.com
======
I_HALF_CATS
AUTHOR NOTE: I discovered news.Y from traffic statistics to an earlier version
of this article. The article remains a "work in progress" but has been
significantly updated.

[http://vicemediakit.com](http://vicemediakit.com) redirects to
[https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/vice-media-kit-
warning-...](https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/vice-media-kit-warning-for-
advertisers-25ad0600f61d)

If self-posting is banned I'll delete this. Otherwise I'll try to answer any
questions.

SUMMARY: Print circulation numbers multiplied by 10, traffic multiplied by
4-10 times and dodgy hiring practices. All these corporate shenanigans, to me,
add up to the largest house of cards in the media world.

ABOUT ME: After getting my M.Arch I realized I was in a unique position to
write a book on Vice Media. I wrote it because I believe click-fraud and anti-
competitive practices are drowning out the honest players in the media world.

